# Tablets for photo preview



## rgregory1965

Do any of you use a tablet out on a shoot to preview your photos...if so can you tell me what one and how you have it set up.

Looking to get a tablet to do this with.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rwsphotos

Have not used a tablet to preview during a shoot but I do use it to back up images at a wedding just in case the dreaded sd card fail happens.  I also use it to show potential clients my portfolio.   I use the Asus transformer but I have seen many photographers mention they use their iPad.


----------



## Buckster

I  haven't used it on a shoot yet, but I do what you're looking to do sometimes.  Specifically, when I'm shootin through my microscope.

I'm using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 32GB (version 1), Canon camera bodies (5DMKII / 7D / 40D) shooting RAW and an app called DSLR Controller.

Setup is simple.  The Galaxy Tab has a port that's used for all kinds of stuff.  Looks like it might be Samsung proprietary, but I don't know for sure.  In any case, the tablet comes with a charger, naturally, and it has a cable that goes from that port to the charger.  The end that plugs into the charger though is mini-USB, which fits right into the camera body and tethers the two together.  There's also a Samsung port to USB adapter I got really cheap at the time of purchase (at Best Buy) that I can fit any USB cable into, including USB to mini-USB, for the same effect (in case the cable that comes with it isn't long enough for your purpose.

The moment they're tethered together, the app recognizes what's going on, fires up, lifts the mirror in the body, and I get a live view of whatever the camera sees, along with complete control of nearly every camera function, includig focus, by tapping whatever on the screen in the scene I want to focus on, and adjusting aperture if need be.

I can then, from that app, view any image on the card, which is what you're looking to do.


----------



## Joshonator

I use an asus netbook. Not much to say, the cameras on a tripod and the netbook is connected with a cord and sitting on my lap or on the chair. You can also get tables that attach to the tripod itself but I can't justify the expense.


----------



## TheBiles

Buckster said:


> I  haven't used it on a shoot yet, but I do what you're looking to do sometimes.  Specifically, when I'm shootin through my microscope.
> 
> I'm using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 32GB (version 1), Canon camera bodies (5DMKII / 7D / 40D) shooting RAW and an app called DSLR Controller.
> 
> Setup is simple.  The Galaxy Tab has a port that's used for all kinds of stuff.  Looks like it might be Samsung proprietary, but I don't know for sure.  In any case, the tablet comes with a charger, naturally, and it has a cable that goes from that port to the charger.  The end that plugs into the charger though is mini-USB, which fits right into the camera body and tethers the two together.  There's also a Samsung port to USB adapter I got really cheap at the time of purchase (at Best Buy) that I can fit any USB cable into, including USB to mini-USB, for the same effect (in case the cable that comes with it isn't long enough for your purpose.
> 
> The moment they're tethered together, the app recognizes what's going on, fires up, lifts the mirror in the body, and I get a live view of whatever the camera sees, along with complete control of nearly every camera function, includig focus, by tapping whatever on the screen in the scene I want to focus on, and adjusting aperture if need be.
> 
> I can then, from that app, view any image on the card, which is what you're looking to do.


 
+1 for DSLR Controller! Full tethered shooting from your Android phone or tablet with almost any Canon body.


----------



## TCampbell

My other half does this.  He shoots with a Canon G1 X on RAW, but he bought an Eye-Fi Pro X2 SD card.  He also has his iPad.  He opens an app on the iPad and every time he shoots with the camera, the shot shows up on the iPad within a few seconds, giving him a huge image preview.  

You can do the same thing with any DSLR & iPad as long as your camera is supported by the Eye-Fi card (but it seems like it works on most cameras.)  Canon has added a little firmware support so you can actually see card activity (you can tell when the camera has joined the wireless network via the card and you see an animation as the card is transmitting.  

Note that the card will eat into your battery life a bit more.  So make sure you carry a spare battery or get a battery grip so you can increase the overall battery life of the camera if that's a concern for you.  

It was a bit frustrating getting the card set up to work initially -- but now that we've got it all configured correctly, we do really like it.  I shoot with a Canon 5D II -- which only takes CF cards, and Eye-Fi only makes their cards in SD format.  So I can't use the Eye-Fi card with my camera (I think someone told me once that there's a CF card adapter that lets you slide an SD card into a CF card form factor to use in a CF card camera and that allegedly this would work, but I never looked into it very seriously.  The new 5D III has both a CF and an SD card slot and specifically includes Eye-Fi support in the firmware.  So if I upgrade to a 5D III someday I could take advantage of the system.)


----------



## clipse

I use a modifiied Kindle Fire for this.


I also have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 with 32 gig micro sd card with the same functionality. I use the DSLR Controler app mentioned above. Pretty slick.


----------



## rgregory1965

Well until a Nikon theather becomes available I guess im just hosed.....will stick with the SD card slots


----------



## Bynx

I have the Asus Transformer Pad which has an app called Helicon Remote. It controls any camera plugged into it. But has a feature or two for Canon only. You have setup for up to 15 shots bracketed for HDR. I havent had this long and the problem I see is it sets the camera to shoot jpeg and the files are saved to the tablet before the next shot so it isnt rapid firing of the camera but a continuous slow burst. Other than that its just a different way to use your camera. It can be really handy if you have the camera attached to a monopod stuck high in the air and you are using the tablet to view with. The ipad comes with USB port, the Asus has to have the keyboard docked to be able to use the USB which is only on the keyboard part. Asus is cheaper than the ipad (32 Gig tablet with keyboard dock is $550 Cdn. As opposed to $619 for the ipad and no keyboard. Also the things you can do with the Asus can only be done with the ipad if its jailbroken. I prefer the freedom and flexibility of the Asus.

Buckster what do you use to connect your camera to the microscope?


----------



## Buckster

I've got an adapter that fits Canon bodies, then that fits onto the "third"eyepiece of the microscope.


----------



## Bynx

I have a really good microscope Ive had since I was a kid. Its in pristine shape and the only thing my kid sister never got her hands on and broke. It only has one eye piece. The adapter you have -- is it just a connection tube from the lens of the camera to the lens of the microscope?


----------



## Buckster

Here it is: AmScope Canon SLR / D-SLR Camera Adapter for Microscopes - Microscope Adapter: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

You can see in the photos how it attaches to the microscope.


----------



## clipse

I ordered the Google Nexus 7. I am looking forward to seeing how it will work out.


----------



## TheBiles

clipse said:
			
		

> I ordered the Google Nexus 7. I am looking forward to seeing how it will work out.



I just got mine a couple days ago, and I'm loving it! Definitely selling my Transformer Prime.


----------



## clipse

I ordered mine on June 28th. I'm still waiting.


----------



## JohnTrav

I have an iPad 2 and bought a digital camera connection kit for it. It works great for backing up photos right on the spot and wiring them on the larger screen you can zoom in quicker and view the also. 

Only problem I have since I use CF cards is that it does now have enough power to use the card reader I have. I don't know if there are any that work on it so I have to actually hook my camera up to the adapter on my iPad. If you use SD cards though then its fine because that has a separate adapter in the kit to read SD so you can keep taking pictures while you are backing your files up.

I have not tried to edit any pictures on my iPad though so I don't know how well that would work or how easy it would be. Don't really have an interest in using my iPad to actually process any images. 

The best tablet I would think would be to get something like an asus e-slate that runs windows 7. Then you can have all your programs loaded onto the tablet and it would be awesome.


----------



## itscody

I personally use a canon t3i with a eye-fi sd card ( wireless) which transfer the photos directly to my iPad after each shoot.


----------

